# Mal wieder Fragen zum Upgrade eines Kinderrades...Scott Jr 24



## baben (16. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

vorab möchte ich schwören, dass ich die SuFu benutzt habe und auch viele lehrreiche Threads zum Thema "Pimp Up My Kinderrad" gefunden habe welche ich mit viel Interesse gelesen habe. Dabei habe ich viele Ansätze gefunden, für die Umsetzungen ist es für mich als Anfänger im Bereich Bikeschrauberei teilweise schon zuviel Input. Außerdem habe ich deshalb auch keine dieser häufig erwähnten Restekisten und kann deshalb auch weniger einfach mal probieren.

Deshalb erlaube ich mir hier ein paar konkrete Fragen zu stellen:

Grundlage ist ein gebrauchtes Scott Jr 24, Schaltung, Kassette, Kette, Bremsen habe ich schon erneuert, Reifen (Rocket Ron) bestellt. Aber zwei/drei Dinge möchte ich noch angehen und da versage ich etwas:

1. Ich würde gerne etwas an der Kurbel etc. optimieren. Ich habe gelesen, dass hier einiges an Gramm zu finden sei und ggf. auch die Geometrie verbessert wird. Aktuell ist da eine SR Suntour mit 3 Kettenblätter verbaut. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo und was ich da am besten ordern soll und schon wieder "try and error" will ich nicht (er waren zu viele error dabei in der letzten Zeit). Nach dem Wechsel ist alles möglich 1fach, 2fach oder wieder 3fach, persönlich tendiere ich zu 2fach - wenngleich mein großer das mit vorne und hinten schalten eigentlich nur rudimentär verstanden hat, das Rad ist aber auch erst 2 Wochen da. Soll ich dann auch gleich das Innenlager wechseln und woher weiß ich welches ich genau bestellen soll? Die Threads zum Thema Kurbelkürzen habe ich gelesen, ich weiß nur nicht welche Dinger ich suchen soll um diese hinterher zu Customcranks zu schicken.

2. Ich würde gerne eine LRS kaufen, hier findet sich auch immer mal was im Bikemarkt, ich weiß nur einfach nicht auf was ich achten muss. Was ist hier zu empfehlen? Es soll nicht das leichteste Bike aller Zeiten werden, trotzdem schon was gescheites.

3. Aktuell ist eine dieser verschrienen 24´Federgabeln verbaut, der Große findest super, brauchen tut er es einfach nicht. Das die Dinger nichts taugen habe ich natürlich schon mehrfach gelesen. Wo bekomme ich eine gute Starrgabel her und/oder wäre ein Upgrade auf eine modifizierte 26´Federgabel eine passende Alternative. Wenn die 26´Variante eine vertretbare Idee, worauf muss ich achten?

Ich bin hier gerne bereit etwas mehr Geld und Zeit zu investieren, das mein großer jetzt drauf passt und mein kleiner das Rad in 1-2  Jahren übernehmen soll. Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze etc. kommen danach dran, hier habe ich aber aus den Threads schon einige Komponenten vorgemerkt.

Vielen Dank für alle Tipps und Bezugsquellen

Liebe Grüße Marco


----------



## Mamara (16. April 2014)

Voltage oder Scale JR? Oft haben die schon ganz gute/ leichte ACE20 Felgen drauf von Alexrims, da würd ich höchsten andere Naben/Speichen verbauen. Mach am besten mal Fotos, da gab es echt viele verschiedene Modelle und Ausstattungen im24" Bereich von Scott die letzten Jahre...

Oder guck obs hier bei ist:

http://www.bikepedia.com/Search.aspx?Q=Scott scale 24 jr

http://www.bikepedia.com/Search.aspx?Q=Scott voltage 24 jr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baben (16. April 2014)

Bilder reiche ich am Freitag nach, bin aktuell auf Geschäftsreise...

Update: Warum Fotografieren wenn man googeln kann? Das Modell ist älter als ich gedacht hätte, habe es aber auch für sehr kleines Geld bekommen und ich wollte ja was zum optimieren haben...aber so alt!??!?!?!?! Es ist ein Scott Racing Jr 24. Evtl. sollte ich gleich nach einem Rahmen ausschau halten!?!?!!?

http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?year=2006&brand=Scott&model=Racing+Jr.+24

Lg Marco


----------



## Roelof (17. April 2014)

Hallo Marco!

Herzlich Willkommen bei den bekloppten. ;-)

Ad 1.) Das Innenlager ist einfach - es muss zur Kurbel passen. 4 Kant mit Titanachse ist gut, leicht und teuer, hollowtech wenn es die Kurbel zulässt. Octalink und Isis würde ich versuchen zu vermeiden, die Systeme sind schwerer als 4kant oder ht2. 

 du hast primär bei den Kurbeln zwei Möglichkeiten: 

von der Stange (zb Redline, Federleicht oder eine Shimano mit 160mm wenn der Nachwuchs laaaange Beinchen hat)
Nicht von der Stange (siehe Kurbel kürzen Thread, alte LX oder XT Kurbeln werden gerne genommen. Achtung, ich glaube customcranks kürzen keine ht2 Kurbeln...)

Ad 2.) Laufräder
Auch hier: von der Stange oder custom. 
Vergleich das fertige Zeug mal mit meiner Empfehlung: Novatec Naben, Sapim Laser Speichen, bunte Alunippel und Felgen von Federleicht.

Ad 3.) Gabel 

Starr würde ich zu einer 26" Richtey Wcs = Trigon Carbon =Token greifen. Gebraucht immer wieder um zw. 100 und 150 zu finden und schön leicht. Mit steilem negativ geflipten Vorbau auch kaum Geometrieeinbußen.

Als Federgabel würde ich zu einer gebrauchten alten sid mit 28er Tauchrohren greifen, vorzugsweise mit pure delight kartusche. 

Für beide brauchst du einen Adapter für die Felgenbremse, oder du nimmst Discs, das lässt sich mit dem neuen Laufradsatz gut kombinieren.


----------



## trolliver (17. April 2014)

Das mit der Gabel wird leider schwierig. Ich hätte sonst noch Kania ins Spiel gebracht, Herr Fischer besorgt einem auch bei Verfügbarkeit die entsprechende Alugabel, leicht und nicht zu teuer (starr). Doch wenn die verlinkte Seite nicht täuscht, hat das Rad einen 1" Steuersatz. Dafür eine leichte Gabel zu finden, ist schwierig, fällt mir bislang kein Beispiel ein.

LRS: würde mich dem Tip von Roelof anschließen. Alternative wie Mamara: erstmal die verbauten Felgen ansehen. Sind unter Umständen nicht so schwer, daß man sie tauschen müßte. Dann reichen andere Naben und Speichen. Das bedingt dann auch einen Zahnkranzwechsel hinten. Kein Nachteil, ist nicht so teuer und leichter, je nach Übersetzung.

Kurbel: du brauchst erstmal die Länge, die du haben willst. Dann wirst du sehen, ob Miche, Suntour oder Redline oder (...) deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Wenn lieber zu Customcranks: die Nummern der dafür infrage kommenden Shimanokurbeln stehen in den entsprechenden Threads, ich kann mir sowas nicht merken, nicht einmal die, die ich selbst kürzen lassen habe... Beim 24er wirst du vermutlich bei einer Länge zwischen 135 und 160mm rauskommen, da ist die Auswahl an fertigen Kurbeln nicht mehr ganz so klein.

Innenlager auf jeden Fall mit tauschen. Je nach Kurbel brauchst du sowieso ein neues, das dann außerdem besser läuft und leichter ist. Wenn es nicht Titan sein muß, bist du ab ca. 20 Euro (Neco) dabei. Token (ca 30 Euro) ist nicht immer und schon gar nicht in allen Längen verfügbar. Wenn doch, dann noch einmal 30-50g leichter als Neco (~ 260g).

Oliver


----------



## Mamara (17. April 2014)

Hm, 7fach Gerümpel usw. Geo so naja, auf jeden Fall eher nen grosser 24" Vertreter wo man mit der Gabel rum experimentieren muss. Ob man mit 500 Euro jetzt mehr erreicht als sie in nen neues kania oder so zu stecken mag ich ohne Restekiste und grössere Schraubererfahrung auch mal stark bezweifeln, von stärkeren Wertverlust beim Scott auch mal abgesehen. 

Aber wenn das alles nichts macht, nur zu


----------



## baben (17. April 2014)

Schon mal Danke für die ersten Tipps. 

Die Argumente fehlende Schraubererfahrung und fehlende Teilekiste sind natürlich zutreffend, ich dachte halt eine gute Gelegenheit das mal zu ändern. 

Auch ein besseres Rad zu kaufen habe ich überlegt, rein wirtschaftlich sicher nicht die schlechtere Wahl. Aber ich wollte ja schrauben...


Wenn die Substanz jetzt nicht zum optimieren taugt, dann investiert es sich natürlich weniger gern. Ich hatte schon gedacht, dass ich diese Jahr in Teile investiere und das Rad verbessere und dann evtl. über Winter einen Rahmen besorge und die Sache rund mache. Dann würde ich die jetzt besorgten und eingebauten Teile als Restekiste für den neuen Rahmen nutzen.

Das war so mein Hintergedanke, wenn ich jetzt Kram nehmen muss der hinterher nicht mehr passt wäre das natürlich ärgerlich. 


Was haltet ihr von der Option? Sinnvoll oder lieber dieses Jahr so fahren lassen und gleich parallel aufbauen?


Gruß Marco


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trolliver (17. April 2014)

Das käme für mich ganz darauf an. Wenn der Scott-Rahmen dir und deinem Sohn gefällt, er einzeln auch nicht zu schwer (ab 1800g würde ich sagen: zu schwer gegenüber neuem Rahmen von z.B. Poison mit 1650g), dann spricht nichts dagegen, ihn für den Aufbau zu nehmen.

Ist das ganze jedoch ein Schnellschuß gewesen und jetzt stellt sich heraus: oh, für den alten Zossen noch 500 Euro in die Hand nehmen.... lohnt sich nie und nimmer... dann würde ich so fahren lassen und nebenher etwas *richtig *Gescheites aufbauen.

Ist bei 24er halt immer so eine Sache wegen der Nutzungsdauer. Der nächste Schritt mit 26" ist nicht so weit. Wir wissen immer noch nicht, wie groß der Junge ist und wie lang seine Beine sind. Dann wäre u.U. die Überlegung, ihm nebenher vielleicht auch schon ein kleines 26er aufzubauen, während er sich auf dem Scott-Panzer abrackert.


----------



## baben (17. April 2014)

Mein großer hat aktuell 131 cm in der Länge und eine Schritthöhe von 61 cm. Ab wann wäre ein kleines 26er ein Alternative, was meint ihr?

Gruß Marco


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## baben (18. April 2014)

Oh, habe mich da doch im Bike getäuscht - wie peinlich!

Es ist ein Scott Scale JR 24. 

Bilder habe ich jetzt auch gemacht!

Gruß Marco


----------



## trolliver (18. April 2014)

Hi Marco,

ganz schön lange Beine. Er wird das 24er noch eine Weile fahren können, aber nicht mehr ewig. Im Gegenzug kann er auch jetzt schon auf ein 26er mit kleinem Rahmen. Isla gibt als Mindestinnenbeinlänge für das Beinn 26s 62cm an, und die sind zurückhaltend mit ihren Angaben. Philipp reicht es mit den Schuhspitzen auf den Boden  zu kommen, daher fährt er früher größere Rahen.

Es gibt hier schon Threads über kleine 26er Rahmen, habe ich nicht im Kopf. Poison hat wohl einen kleinen Rahmen im Angebot, Tripletschee baut gerade ein Fully mit 12" (! Sehr klein für 26er LR) auf und ich habe ein altes Cannondale mit ca. 13"-Rahmen im Keller, für wenn Philipp so weit ist. Man muß ein bißchen suchen, findet aber. Die Teileversorgung für 26er ist natülich ungleich besser als für 24er, weshalb ich das Thema 24" auch stiefmütterlich behandeln werde. Beim 26er reicht es im Prinzip, den Rahmen zu tauschen, wenn die Brut zu lang wird.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baben (21. April 2014)

*Hallo, 

melde mich noch mal mit der Bitte um Rat. Ich habe ein paar Artikel aufgeführt und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu haben, ob ich damit vertretbare und vor allem passende Sachen gefunden habe.*
*
Innenlager 116mm oder 119mm: (hier vor allem die Frage nach der richtigen Achslänge. Hier bin ich überrascht, dass immer 119mm empfohlen wird - hätte auf weniger getippt. *
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/index....ampaign=feed&gclid=CLTahaqM8r0CFW7MtAodOFAA7g

*Kurbel 135mm:*
http://www.tretwerk.net/Fahrradteil...l?listtype=search&searchparam=redline kurbel&

oder

http://www.2rtv.de/SINZ-BMX-Aluminium-Kurbel

*Kettenblatt 36z: (gerne Alternativangebote oder Infos auf was ich achten muss. Gerne auch mit einer Empfehlung ob und wie hier ein Kettenschutz Sinn macht)*
http://www.amazon.de/STRONGLIGHT-KE...5520&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=kenttenblatt+5-arm



*Gabel: eigentlich wollte ich eine Starrgabel montieren, hat da jemand einen Tipp? In der Bucht gibt es ein paar aber die gefallen mir irgendwie nicht...an Federgabel gibt es nur sehr günstige oder halt...sonst habe ich schon gedacht, dass ich noch mal etas mehr investieren - aber mir eigentlich auch zu schwer...oder???*

http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p59366_RST-F1RST-AIR-24-schwarz.html

Wie immer freue ich mich über alle Tipps und genaue Ergänzungen/Quellen ;-)

Vielen Dank.

Gruß Marco


----------



## hakenschlag (22. April 2014)

hi 
ich kann nur zur gabel sagen, das die am scott verbaute rst zwar billig ist, aber mit 1800gr. nicht so wahnnsinnig schwer ist. und eigentlich mit etwas pflege gute dienste leistet. 179 euro um 200 gr zu sparen halte ich für unverhältnissmässig.


----------



## Roelof (22. April 2014)

Zumal ich die 1,6kg erst glaube wenn ich das Teil nachgewogen sehe...

Kommst du denn nicht mit der 113er Achse oder noch kürzer aus?


----------



## baben (22. April 2014)

Gut, das mit der anderen Federgabel war glaube ich ein kurzer Irrflug meiner Gedanken 

Wegen dem Innenlager bin ich mir nicht sicher, wundere mich ja selbst, dass ich immer von 119 mm lese (z.B. als Empfehlung von Kania...). Ich denke ich werde erstmal Kurbel/Kettenblatt tauschen und an das vorhanden Innenlager anschrauben. Dann sollte ich abschätzen können was geht und was nicht, alternativ müsste ich mehrere Größen bestellen und dann die nicht benötigten zurückschicken.


----------



## michfisch (30. April 2014)

Hi,
da ich wenig zu tun habe (lach) habe ich heute dieses 24" Schmuckstück für 25€ ergattert.
Wird natürlich was dran gemacht- etwas leichter und schöner, Hab ja sonst keine Hobbys!
Gruß und schöner 1. Mai
Michael


----------



## Ann (30. April 2014)

na glückwunsch, das war ja echt ein schnäppchen. jetzt ist noch viel luft zum pimpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (30. April 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> na glückwunsch, das war ja echt ein schnäppchen. jetzt ist noch viel luft zum pimpen


Ich habe noch 2 aktuelle Projekte zum fertigstellen (24" Poison und 160er Cube), das mach ich wahrscheinlich fertig und gebe es wieder ab.


----------



## baben (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt eine von den "kurzen" Red Line Kurbeln ergattert. Nun brauche ich noch das passende Kettenblatt und dazu eine Empfehlung was da am besten wäre.

http://www.tretwerk.net/Fahrradteil....html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=adword

Vielen Dank schon jetzt.


Gruß Marco


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KIV (16. Mai 2014)

welcher Lochkreis isses denn..? Für 110er 5-Arm gibts schöne Ultegra-KB bei bike-discount.de für kleines Geld.


----------



## baben (16. Mai 2014)

Den Link zur Kurbel füge ich hier bei:

http://www.tretwerk.net/Fahrradteil....html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=adword

Hinten habe ich ein 9 Fach Schlatung 11 - 34 verbaut und denke für vorner reicht ein einzelnes KEttenblatt, max. 2 Fach.  Wenn es nach meinem Sohnemann geht lieber 2 Fach weil cooler auch wenn er mir natürlich glaubt, dass er es nicht braucht.

Ich würde mich sehr über konkrete Empfehlungen freuen, habe noch nice ein KEttenblatt getqausch, bis vor ein paar Wochen aber auch noch nie eine Kette, Kassette, Schaltwerk...! Das bauen ist nicht das Problem, eher dsa richtige Teil zu finden.

Was empfehlt ihr als benötigtes Zubehör, Kettenführung, Bashring?

Gruß Marco


----------



## michfisch (16. Mai 2014)

Hi,
is LK 110 5-loch, hab ich mir auch ein paar bei ebay gekauft für 27,90 incl. Versand von LXS -Bikes.
Kettenblatt nehm ein 34/36 er + kurze Kettenblattschrauben.
Kettenführung nimm die, die hab ich auch schon 2x verbaut. Gut, günstig und leicht:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12685
da in Shop gibt es auch Kettenblätter
Frohes Schaffen


----------



## trolliver (16. Mai 2014)

Ich nutze bislang Stronglight Kettenblätter und bin zufrieden. Sind leicht und laufen rund. Zwei davon habe ich auch Kettenschutzringe abgedreht (nachzulesen im Thread "Philipps 20er"), weil ich Kettenführungen nicht so mag. Die Menge der auf einem Lochkreis befestigten Kettenblätter und Schutzringe bestimmt dann die Länge der Kettenblattschrauben.


----------

